# Free Roaming Pidgies



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone else here have a pigeon that they allow to come and go as it will?

My friend Homie who I rescued when she was very young, seems to have settled into a routine. She shows up every morning at around 9AM give or take 10 minutes, stays here all day eating and socializing with me and her pal Chicken, (A rehab dove) napping, more eating and then leaves at around 6 PM. (give or take an hour)

When she first left she was gone for days and I thought she'd really left, but, she's been doing this pattern for almost 2 weeks and I'm just curious if this is what others experience with their free roaming birds. I'm sure that once she takes a mate I'll never see her again but I'll enjoy this while I can.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi photokev,


Years ago, when my various raised by recovered ill or injured resident ex-ferals, or orphan Feral Babys I ( or with their help, 'we' ) raised, and the various initial ferals themselves all lived in my little House...

Really, this was or became a flock who in effect, roosted in my little home, and who I fed along with any others who arrived, every day in the back yard.

Everyone ( well, not me, ) pretty much went out the kitchen window each morning, and came back in every dusk. This was a 1930s are house with steel casement windows, and the kitchen window was above the sink, the half that cranked open was maybe 14 or 16 inches wide, much less than their wingspans anyway, but they all got the knack of folding their wings as they shot through it. There was no where to stand inside of the window, and the outside had a small sill.

So, that window was allways open exept in winter when I only opened it for a little while in the morning for them to all enthusiastically explode out, and, I would open it again toward dusk when they'd all come back in. If they did not think I was getting up early enough to suit them, to let them out, one or two of them would fly down the narrow hallway, and into the bedroom, and fly 'whooosh-shooosh" circles over me, which would wake me up of course, then seeing I got the drift, they'd fly out of the bedroom and back down the narrow hall and wait for me to open that window. They all really liked the 'going out in the morning' thing.

I had about 30 Birds eventually, and believe me, they did 'explode' out that little window in their going out! -somehow decideing their order since only one at a time could go through it. They seemed to enjoy the arrangement and no one ever goofed up and got hurt or anything.

So, yes, they were all free to come and go as they liked, and, some of the adolecents would keep going sometimes, or, sometimes, bring back mates.

This was great fun...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

I understand that behavior, to roost somewhere safe at night, that's why homies pattern is so odd to me. hanging out here all day and leaving to roost somewhere outside at night....


----------

